# NorCal 2008 Summer Ride Calendar



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Mark your Calendars!


*August*
Thursday 7/31 - SVCC/Southbay Ride - Starts at Silicon Valley Cycling Center, 8AM

Sunday 8/03 - RoadBikeReview Ride - Starts at the Palo Alto VA, 9 AM

Thursday 8/14 - SVCC/Southbay Ride - Starts at Silicon Valley Cycling Center, 8AM




*Archived Links to previous Rides...*

*April*
Saturday 4/05 - ThinkCooper's Spring Ride, BBQ and Fire Festival - Santa Cruz 9:30ish

Sunday 4/06 - RoadBikeReview Ride - Starts at the Palo Alto VA. 9am

Sunday 4/13 - RoadBikeReview Ride Sponsored by SVCC - Starts at SVCC 9am


*May*
Sunday 5/04 - RoadBikeReview Ride - Starts at the Palo Alto VA, 9 AM.

Sunday 5/11 - RoadBikeReview Ride Sponsored by SVCC - Starts at SVCC *8am*

Saturday 5/17 - The Almaden Super Lions Club - I Care Classic Be sure to wave hi to Gregg on his return to the charity ride circuit!


*June*
Sunday 6/01 - Western Wheelers 2008 Sequoia Century

Sunday 6/08 - RoadBikeReview Ride - Starts at the Palo Alto VA, 9 AM.

Sunday 6/15 - RoadBikeReview Ride Sponsored by SVCC - Re-Scheduled to 6/29

Sunday 6/22 - RoadBikeReview Ride Sponsored by Integrate Performance Fitness - Starts at IPF

Sunday 6/29 - RoadBikeReview Ride Sponsored by SVCC - Starts at SVCC


*July*
Sunday 7/06 - RoadBikeReview Ride - Starts at the Palo Alto VA, 9 AM.

Sunday 7/20 - RoadBikeReview Ride Sponsored by SVCC - Starts at SVCC

Sunday 7/27 - RoadBikeReview Ride Sponsored by Integrate Performance Fitness - Starts at IPF


----------



## tapeng (May 25, 2004)

Sequoia Century is 6/7 not 6/1.


----------



## tapeng (May 25, 2004)

tapeng said:


> Sequoia Century is 6/7 not 6/1.


Sorry, I thought this is for 2009. Do you have a calendar for 2009 >

Thanks


----------

